

Brendan Eich resigns in wake of backlash - ptbello
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/apr/03/mozilla-ceo-brendan-eich-resigns-prop-8

======
adwf
I really think it was inevitable once people started complaining about his
political background. The whole appointment had become about the gay rights
issue rather than about where he would lead Mozilla in the future.

No one really thought he was suddenly going to turn Mozilla into an anti-gay
rights organisation, but standing down is still the decent thing to do. It
lets Mozilla focus back on their mission and carry on without controversy.

In a way it's a little sad though. I was kinda hoping that he'd say he'd had a
change of heart since prop8 and renounce his views. Maybe that's just the
optimist in me though...

